# Tru Technology - Billet Series B-475 amplifier



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is one of several Tru amps I will be putting up on Ebay over the next few weeks

Tru Technology Billet Series B 475 Amplifier | eBay


----------



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

The first deal fell through so I am re-listing this one

TRU Technology Billet Series B 475 Amplifier | eBay


----------

